# Current politics and opera



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't help loving it! A _Slate _article compares Donald Trump with Don Giovanni and clearly hopes that he, too, will be dragged off to Hell. Today is the anniversary of the opera's first performance in Prague.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat..._a_charismatic_rapist_can_teach_us_about.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Can't help loving it! A _Slate _article compares Donald Trump with Don Giovanni and clearly hopes that he, too, will be dragged off to Hell. Today is the anniversary of the opera's first performance in Prague.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat..._a_charismatic_rapist_can_teach_us_about.html


Firm statement, but I do wish Mozart Don Giovanni another 100 years of success.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Slate used to be a pretty decent web publication. Now pretty much all of it is political propaganda when it's supposed to be a cultural publication as well. This is their idea of a cultural piece, I suppose. I get that much of the media is afraid of Trump and consider it some sort of holy duty of theirs to generate daily riffs on his disastrous potential but for those of us who hate them all (yes, all) and hope they're all dragged to hell (yes, all, including political journalists) it just ruins our daily news routine.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

bz3 said:


> Slate used to be a pretty decent web publication. Now pretty much all of it is political propaganda when it's supposed to be a cultural publication as well. This is their idea of a cultural piece, I suppose. I get that much of the media is afraid of Trump and consider it some sort of holy duty of theirs to generate daily riffs on his disastrous potential but for those of us who hate them all (yes, all) and* hope they're all dragged to hell* (yes, all, including political journalists) it just ruins our daily news routine.


Don't worry. Just by proliferating endlessly, mankind is dragging planet Earth to hell, and we will all go with it, with the possible exception of those who escape to Mars. I just hope I'm gone first so as not to have to experience the final denouement.

Keep that in mind, and nothing can ruin your news routine.

Happy Halloween.


----------

